# question about blighted ovum(TMI)



## jadesmama

Hello, I found out about 6 weeks that I had a blighted ovum...My doctor gave me misoprostol (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misoprostol) to induce a miscarriage...So I had to insert 4 pills vaginally Saturday morning at 8am and I started bleeding at 12pm and it was very very heavy, just pouring out of me all day Saturday with lots of clots...Sunday morning at 12:30am I am pretty sure I passed the sac, it was a huge clot...Sunday during the day the bleeding wasn`t to heavy at all, and then Monday it started up a little heavier again...Tuesday was a fairly heavy day and today is heavier too....
I have bad cramps, just like very painful period cramps and I have to take a pain killer to help it.....

Does this sound normal? What are you expierences with a blighted ovum? How long did you bleed for and was it heavy?

My doctor had told me if the bleeding last longer then 7-8 days then I need to see her....Today I am on Day 5 and it doesnt really seem to be easing up any.....

Thanks for reading, sorry if it grosses any of you out!!


----------



## Poshie

Sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a BO in July, but mine wasn't discovered until my 12 wk scan. I ended up having a natural m/c so not exactly the same experience as you with the tablets. I had 'normal' period type bleeding and cramps on day 1. Day 2 I had heavier bleeding and more cramps, day 3 I had awful pain (contractions) and passed the sac which was huge. Had to go to a&e for the pain as I was throwing up and could barely move. After the sac had gone the pain went and I just had med-light bleeding for about another 10 days.

If you are worried and in alot of pain, I'd go to the doc hun. They may be able to give you some pain relief (I needed codeine and that really helped).

Best of luck :hug:


----------



## Amos2009

I have been diagnosed with a BO as well....I have been bleeding/light cramping for 5 days and I have not passed anything but just normal period blood so I know the worst is yet to come. Sorry I can't really offer any advice- just wanted you to know you are not alone :hugs:


----------



## ryder

I had a BO and mc at 7 weeks... It was quite heavy for a number of days and then on day 7 it eased up and its stopped today on day 8.


----------



## magnolia09

i miscarried one of my twins naturally at 7 weeks. the other was diagnosed as blighted ovum at 11 weeks and i took misprostol orally. bled very heavily for 5 days, regular af type for 2 days, and spotted on and off for another 7 days.

you seem normal to me hun. sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## isil

I had a d+c for my blighted ovum and even then I bled very heavily for a while and pain was horrendous. 

Hope the pain and bleeding pass quickly. I do remember the bleeding stopping quite suddenly...like not tailing off as much as I'd expect but that might have been because I had the d+c.


----------



## EmptyBump

Hi ladies I know this is an older post but I need help, I am currently "10 weeks" with a blighted ovum ( my tummy is still growing) :cry: anyhow I have been having really bad lower back pain and also pain on the sides kinda like from my ovaries, how does this "process" work? I have no clue what I am waiting for exactly since I am just waiting to miscarry naturally. Am I going to gush out all at once or does it happen slowly? So terrified about this

Also this is my first miscarriage and I really want the doctor to do testing because I've read that BO are most likely due to chromosome abnormalities and my hubby has decided we will NOT try again :sad2: he is very worried about me and this happening again but what do you do in these cases? How do you deal with this? It's all too much and the news are still fresh....please help


----------



## AP

emptybump my first mc was a blighted ovum. The bleeding was not as bad as i expected - i mc slowly like a normal period, but for 4 weeks.

i know other girls have had different experiences, but drink plenty and dont wait too long - get medical advise if your body hasnt started rejecting it yet.

:hugs: as for chromosone abnormalities i went on to have a healthy pregnancy a few months later


----------



## tinybutterfly

i went in for bleeds at 7/8 weeks, they say a sac that was 5 weeks, probably empty

i've been bleeding period-like for about a week, just heavier cramps
and then some light bleeding untill today... that's 18 days so far, it drives me insane
but my doctors don't see it as reason for concern since i no longer have cramps


----------



## the_key2005

Hi EmptyBump, I too was told a Blighted Ovum is most likely due to chromosome abnormalities. This doesnt mean there is anything wrong with either you or your OH,or if you did anything wrong at all, or that you cant go on to have a health pregnancy. Its just nature's way of spotting things early on. The body recognises at a very early stage that there is something not quite right with the embryo so it gets re-absorbed. The Misscarriage Association website has a small leaflet on B/O, IM me if you want the link and I will send it to you. In the meantime try not to beat yourself down too much about it. SB22 is our inspirational story, dont give up hope hun.


----------



## AP

oh, have to add not long after, a friend had the same, BO diagnosed at her 12 week scan, , and shes now pregnant too.

i seriously do not believe it has anything to do with chromosonal abnormalities. i wouldnt even give that a consideration hun! :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ i do believe it has to do with chromosome abnormalities, research has been done and the proof is there.
(or maybe i'm not understanding correctly what you mean)

but i do agree it's not a reason to not try again, it's nothing you carry in your genes that
causes your offspring to have chromosomal abnormalities, that's just... bad luck really,
you can go on and have a perfectly healthy baby


----------



## corrie anne

I had a BO in 2005. It can also happen when the mothers egg is bad or the fathers sperm is bad or if two sperms get caught in the one egg. 50% of all m/c are blighted ovums. That is 1 in 3 pregnancies.(of what the info i came up with) Kind of wierd b/c mine was my 3rd pg. i am on my 7th(6th baby) and she is healthy and kicking. I wouldnt stop ttcing. It is hard to go through but most women go on to have many healthy pgcies and children.


----------



## Smiler13

"Blighted Ovum" is an outdated term that is often used for early pregnancy loss, it implies that there was a problem with the egg, which is not always the case. 

It is also not correct that most are due to chromosomal abnormalities: it is more like 50%. Early pregnancies are lost for lots of reasons. Think doctors say this to try to make people feel better about the loss. 

There is a good explanation in Lesley Regan's Miscarriage book.


----------



## EmptyBump

the_key2005 said:


> Hi EmptyBump, I too was told a Blighted Ovum is most likely due to chromosome abnormalities. This doesnt mean there is anything wrong with either you or your OH,or if you did anything wrong at all, or that you cant go on to have a health pregnancy. Its just nature's way of spotting things early on. The body recognises at a very early stage that there is something not quite right with the embryo so it gets re-absorbed. The Misscarriage Association website has a small leaflet on B/O, IM me if you want the link and I will send it to you. In the meantime try not to beat yourself down too much about it. SB22 is our inspirational story, dont give up hope hun.

thanks everyone well i had my miscarriage and everything went just like I DID NOT want things to happen. I "exploded" and well ambulance had to whisk me away in front of all my family on xmas eve..it was the worst experience ever but im glad hospital staff FOR THE MOST PART where very good in taking care of me and my personal emotional needs......so messed up emotionally now :cry: just have to wait and let the wounds heal i guess


----------



## Smiler13

So sorry Empty Bump, hope that things look up for you in 2010.


----------



## fantastica

Sorry for your loss

Not read the whole thread, but my second m/c was a BO. Was discovered early January 2007...I miscarried naturally for the most part, although due to the heavy bleeding (which my hospital failed to warn me about) ended up going into hosp where I was staying (uni!), collapsed in A+E etc. I continued to have heavy bleeds on and off...they were extremely painful, was still bleeding in March...but they refused to scan, and by April once I was home started vomiting etc...was still bleeding, although VERY lightly..and they found retained products...nice. 

Don't wish this to be a scare story, but if you're worried about any bleeding then I really uege you to get checked...although sounds like your doc is on the ball!

By august of that year I fell pregnant again and now have a perfectly healthy baby boy, so I wish you the same luck :) It'll happen for you too!


----------

